# Finally finished my garage project



## BHR4CE1

Howdy all.

For a few years now, I've wanted a space where I could fiddle around with detailing my cars in between the "real" details they get from the pros. Luckily I know some professional detailers that can "fix" any the bad things I do to them. I have two 2-car garages, so I decided to turn one of them into a "detail" space for when I am feeling so inclined. I tried to take pics every few days to track the progress. Here they are.












































Only allowed 10 pics per post for some reason, so I will have to post 10 in each. More pics to follow.


----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1




----------



## BHR4CE1

I can easily fit two of my cars in here. The fish-eye lens on the overhead camera makes the space looked more cramped than it really is.

Here's a few videos of the Bendpak guys installing the lift. Sorry for the low quality...did this with my phone.


PART ONE
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgtsZx2ZdkQ[/ame]


PART TWO
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0vxppDFSYo[/ame]

Here's a short video of my garage:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwRBzRh1bX8[/ame]


----------



## havasu

Really, really nice!


----------



## BHR4CE1

havasu said:


> Really, really nice!



Thank you!


----------



## Admin

Daaaaaaang. I'm impressed. 

Good work!


----------



## BHR4CE1

Austin said:


> Daaaaaaang. I'm impressed.
> 
> Good work!



Thank you.


----------



## BHR4CE1

WOW, this site just appeared again. Seems to have been down for a long time.


----------



## Chris

We've been around for a while. We had some spam issues but they are taken care of now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice job on the garage, that is sweet.


----------



## ricviv

Wow.. just, wow!   seemed like every picture showed more and more cool stuff, and then there was the pic of the urinal....    i'm blown away!


----------



## BHR4CE1

ricviv said:


> Wow.. just, wow!   seemed like every picture showed more and more cool stuff, and then there was the pic of the urinal....    i'm blown away!



Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Trophyman

Very Nice Job. What's all the cat5/6 for.


----------



## ITSANSS

State of the art.  Perfectly executed!

I love getting to see the toys of people with unlimited budgets!  :thumbsup:

Crisp, clean, and just plain sexy...


----------



## BHR4CE1

Trophyman said:


> Very Nice Job. What's all the cat5/6 for.



Al sorts of automation going on in there. Lots of touch screens/video servers/cameras, etc.


----------



## BHR4CE1

ITSANSS said:


> State of the art.  Perfectly executed!
> 
> I love getting to see the toys of people with unlimited budgets!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Crisp, clean, and just plain sexy...



Thank you

Thank you 

(written twice because this forum makes your replies be at least 10 characters for some strange reason.)


----------



## Chris

The 10 Char is to help keep spammers at bay. It makes them type more.


----------



## Ecam

Very COOL!  I got a bit lost, what are the red cans hanging from the roof?


----------



## BHR4CE1

Ecam said:


> Very COOL!  I got a bit lost, what are the red cans hanging from the roof?



Fire Suppression


----------



## Ecam

Thought they might be some sort of convertible disco balls.  Fire suppression is probably a better idea.


----------



## Kelowna

Wow!  Very nice !


----------



## thomask

BHR4CE1 said:


> Fire Suppression





First let me *thank you *for the great pictures of your fantastic detail garage build.  I read the whole thread and am very impressed 

If possible could you give us some details as to your build, ie time spent, equipment added, etc.  It is way over the top and we all enjoy your build there. The electronics, mechanical, and plumbing are very interesting.  Using a flat screen to cover the service panel was a great idea and the closed circuit is just cool.

Once I saw the black car I knew you were serious about detailing for sure. We have a black SUV and had a black Vett.  Black is the hardest to care for but IMO it is the best color for a car, Henry Ford knew that years ago.


----------



## Chris

thomask said:


> First let me *thank you *for the great pictures of your fantastic detail garage build.  I read the whole thread and am very impressed
> 
> If possible could you give us some details as to your build, ie time spent, equipment added, etc.  It is way over the top and we all enjoy your build there. The electronics, mechanical, and plumbing are very interesting.  Using a flat screen to cover the service panel was a great idea and the closed circuit is just cool.
> 
> Once I saw the black car I knew you were serious about detailing for sure. We have a black SUV and had a black Vett.  Black is the hardest to care for but IMO it is the best color for a car, Henry Ford knew that years ago.



x2 That is a beautiful garage.


----------



## BHR4CE1

Thank you guys!


----------



## thomask

That is one nice video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MarkWood

Very very nice!!!!


----------



## BHR4CE1

WoodRacing said:


> Very very nice!!!!



Thank you....


----------



## oldognewtrick

OK, you've been in there going on two years now. Lets hear some updates, tools, cars, toys and some lived in picks. Hows everything holding up?


----------



## BHR4CE1

oldognewtrick said:


> OK, you've been in there going on two years now. Lets hear some updates, tools, cars, toys and some lived in picks. Hows everything holding up?



Everything is still great in the garage. Still love using my lift. I still get a big smile on my face every time I open the door.


----------



## BlackScorpion

Wow, I haven't been on here in a while and when i finally come back on I find this.  Man your garage is AWESOME.  Love the lift,  The garage came out great! Glad to hear your still loving it all.  Wish you the best.


----------



## SpecOP1

Have been detailing cars for 30 years. Great garage...wish I had time and  money...just jealous....so cool!


----------



## zannej

WOW!! I love this garage! There is just so much awesome! At first I couldn't figure out what the depression in the floor was about, but once I saw the lift I realized. That is a fantastic idea. I love the fan mounted to the ceiling. Some of the elements in the room remind me of my workshop, only your space looks much nicer. The urinal was an unexpected but nice touch. I imagine its very useful. 

Is there enough space to lift an SUV up? or would it hit the ceiling?

If I ever get to build my own garage, I'll be looking at the pics from here for some ideas.


----------



## BHR4CE1

One of my vehicles is an SUV. No problem at all lifting it up all the way.


----------

